# Which better: noctua C12P SE14 or NH-C14 ?



## erixx (Jan 13, 2011)

The 12 (special edition with 140 mm fan) has fins that touch the headsink base (a plus, me thinks), and 1 fan. The C14 has 2 fans (that leave less space for my HyperX RAM with tall headsinks), but I might run it with just 1 fan (remove lower fan). Price difference about 20 euros. The 14 gets better reviews, apparently, at overclocked, 4000 Mhz, CPUs.

Why? Well, as of late, my i5 750 gets beyond 80 degrees Celcius during benching a 4K, and even when gaming. Dust may have reduced my systems cooling a bit. B ut I know my Artic Cooling HSF is not top notch. More headroom with a Noctua.

Or should I just get the D14 (tower with 2 fans)? Thanks a lot!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 13, 2011)

C-14 D-14 will have issues with ram even more than the C-14s lower fan. Nice thing is the C-14 can have the bottom fan removed, and if you feel really froggy, you can buy one really powerful 140mm fan if the bottom fan does make for an issue on the C14.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 13, 2011)

sneekypeet said:


> C-14



Trustworthy rep, I trust him for all my air cooling needs.


----------



## erixx (Jan 13, 2011)

Tha wa quick!!!! Quick and sneeky  Thanks!

And what would happen if i took the lower fan from the C14 and mounted it on top of the upper fan of the C14 (both fans on top)?  Or maybe should I just keep the 2nd fan for other uses?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 13, 2011)

I wouldn't stack the fans, I would use it elsewhere. Also see the edit I made to the other post. Also the cooler comes with all the hardware to be able to use it as a case fan (screws and such)


----------



## erixx (Jan 13, 2011)

Great Sneekypeet, I owe you a couple of pints!! Your comments just helped me to decide! Orderingggggggggggg, will overclock the hell out of the 750 until auto-combustion!!!!!


----------

